# MK2 vr6 power windows not working.



## FrozenBanana (Apr 19, 2006)

1991 gti vr6 
my power windows are not working . first my driveres side started working and not working whenever it wanted to while the passenger side always worked. 
then today the passenger side stopped working all together.
i checked the relay and that seems the be working just fine. it is the relay behind the center consiole marked 24 right? i dont think there are any fuses for windows or i dont know which one it is.
now where should i start . i already took the door cards off and tried to see if anything was going on behind there and everything was honky dory. 
if anybody could help my window is stuck open about 3 inches and dont want car to get mildewy or stolen or radio stolen 
i know the isnt the best place to post but this forum has more activty then the interior one. please help


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: MK2 vr6 power windows not working. (FrozenBanana)*

put power and ground to motors make sure the motors are ok. reverse to go opposite direction. there should be fuse ontop of fuse panel but if relay clicking it is prob good.


----------



## FrozenBanana (Apr 19, 2006)

i cant seem the find the problem . ill pull the door cards back off and put power and ground to it. see what happens


----------



## FrozenBanana (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: (FrozenBanana)*

power mirror stoped working aslo. wtf???


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (FrozenBanana)*

check fuse 14 and 4. make sure the D connector did not come loose.


----------



## FrozenBanana (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

fuses are both good. and the d connector is in there pretty snug . im getting a little frustrated. 
now when i put power to the motor whatst he best way? from the plug im guessing right? i did that and nothing happened. but im thinking i did something wrong bc all power windows and power mirrors are working . i wish i had crank everything .
































































and bonesaw thank u for all ur help . ur the man


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (FrozenBanana)*

power on 1 pin, ground on the other. if it doesnt do anything swap them. it should go down. it will check if the motor is good.


----------



## FrozenBanana (Apr 19, 2006)

i put power and ground to both motors and both ARE working. checked the breaker fuse and that is working. what else could possibly be causing for all of my power to not be working? i checked behind the fuse box and everything is where it should be. allthough is it a mess behind there. im about to give up . if anybody is local and wants to give me a hand feel free to send me an IM. 
whats next??


_Modified by FrozenBanana at 10:30 AM 2-3-2010_


----------



## cscriver (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: (FrozenBanana)*

Hey im haveing the same problem in my GTX did you ever have any luck finding a sollution?


----------



## brian500 (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (cscriver)*

first off all is the power window mod getting power????


----------



## cscriver (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: (brian500)*

yea im thinking its the child lock switch in the middle. How would i go about bypassing it? will simply unplugging it do the trick?


----------



## brian500 (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (cscriver)*

did you swap in the power windows or did it come stock??? and if you did swap them in where did you get them from...


_Modified by brian500 at 2:30 PM 4-13-2010_


----------



## cscriver (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: (brian500)*

yea mine are factory


----------



## brian500 (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (cscriver)*

and you didnt mess with the wiring in back of the fuse box????? sorry with 21 ?????? just trying to see whats going on??


----------



## cscriver (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: (brian500)*

Alright ill try and save us both some time here and give you as many details as i can that i think are relivent. 
- First off, all windows were working fine other than the right rear. The right rear would go up and down properly with the door switch but with the console switch it would only go down. I just figured no biggie i'll just replace the faulty switch.
-The day i go to replace the RR window switch (before i touch anything) all windows EXCEPT for the driver window stopp working all together.
-Check all fuses and relays that have anything to do with the power windows - Good!
-Pulled each centre console switch apart and cleaned all contacts and used lithium grease to enhance connection. 
-Now Drivers window and Right Rear window (with new switch installed) work correctly in every way.
-Used the LF and RR switches to test other RF and LR windows. Nothing happens.
-Now when you activate the known good switches on the not working windows you can hear clicking coming from the window regs in the door but nothing happens.
-Child lock switch is working porperly as far as the RR window is concerned
Car is completly stock and origional in almost every way. No hacked wires anywhere. an alarm was installed at some point but has been removed long before this was an issue.

_Modified by cscriver at 5:49 PM 4-13-2010_


_Modified by cscriver at 5:52 PM 4-13-2010_


----------



## brian500 (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (cscriver)*

sounds like one of your switches are acting up. there should be a metal box where all the plugs go into for the window switches that could be bad.


----------



## cscriver (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: (brian500)*

is that behind the center console?


----------



## brian500 (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (cscriver)*

yeah


----------

